# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  travel in early july 2011

## byespfr

hi we have booked grand centara in krabi and a bit worried about the time of year we have chosen will the sea be ok to swim in or too rough and also will everything be open or will aonang and krabi be dead any information would be great
thanks

----------


## GFI

Krabi Town is much better as compare to other Island because I visited there couple of times and enjoyed every time. In Krabi Town you can see lots of cheap hotels and restaurants where food is delicious

----------


## MonicaSavage

Don't know where to find true WritePaperFor.me reviews? Follow the link and visit a reliable website with reviews and comments from real students who share their experiences.

----------


## KarlSmith

qucik post here.

----------


## hhair

I really enjoyed your article. It's similar to the game I'm playing. I was hooked on it, would you like waffle game and five nights at freddy's to try it?

----------

